# Question for those on progesterone suppositories



## bernina

I basically forced my dr to give me progesterone this cycle. He didn't want me to start it until I got my first BFP but my gut told me I needed it earlier so I started 2 days after ovulation. I'm gad I did because between that and the injections I really think that made the difference in getting this BFP!

I'm currently taking 200mg of prometrium vaginally before bed. When I wake up in the morning I have this clearish/whitish runny discharge. This is way TMI but it's almost like the little swimmers running out (only thinner) after BD'ing. It literally runs down my legs, that's how much there is. 

Just wanted to know if anyone else had this while on progesterone?

Also, curious to hear what dosage and frequency you're taking.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessa

I was on progesterone suppositories from 4 weeks - 13 weeks. I put one in before bed and ALWAYS had the discharge the next morning. Completely normal, I think.

I can't remember what dosage it was though.


----------



## bernina

Thanks Jessa! Glad to hear from someone else who had the same thing!

Continued health and happiness in your pregnancy!!! OMG I just saw, triplets, that is amazing, I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## rowena

Hi
I was on progesterone after IVF for the first 12 weeks. I had to wear liners due to the white gunky discharge - not nice! Also during pregnancy discharge increases too.
Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## JaniceT

Hi Bernina, yes Progesteron Suppositories do make a difference :) Gives a slightly better chance.

Similar to Rowena, I took it while on IVF-ICSI. I started my suppositories from Egg Collection date (2nd week or O Day). Am taking 400mg x 2 per day until week 9, then 400mg x 1 per day until week 11.

That icky white stuff hahaha.... it's so hard to wear clothes unless with a panty liner. Stains all my clothes with an oily based gunk.


----------



## bubbalicious

Me too, I'm on progynova tablets and cyclogest pessaries......delightful white gunk galore....I use liners too. Good luck and sticky (no pun intended!) vibes!


----------



## bernina

Thank you everyone!! So glad to see I'm in great company.

Was a bit confused because my first script said 1 200mg suppository a day at night. The new script says to take 200mg TWICE a day. I'm going to call the office on Monday and straighten that out. 

I've read that the carrier agent in a lot of the suppositories is coco butter, so that could explain why it feels oily. DH was a bit too eager to know if I now smelled like chocolate.... :blush:


----------



## Sherri81

I was just wondering if anyone would compare their discharge on Prometrium to say someone blowing their nose in their underwear?? I can't quite remember what my discharge was like in the 1st trimester, but I just started retaking them 3 days ago, and since then, I have a ton of mucousy discharge that looks like someone with a cold blew their nose in my underwear. Its mainly whiteish, but has some yellow in it. I seem to remember having discharge alot in the early days, then I went off the suppositories at 19+6, and have now just restarted them due to cervical shortening. At first I was worried that it could be my mucous plug, but then I realized maybe it was the progesterone. So just wondering if anyone else would describe their discharge this way.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

i am on pesseries twice a day..once before i go to bed and once in the morning an hour or so before i get out of bed.i dont get it running down my leg usually..but my undies are ALWAYS soaked through day and night..it is a very oily type discharge and has a strong smell..i think its pretty normal someone else told me its the progesterone mixing with you ph.


----------



## bernina

I put in my suppository tonight and was on my feet for a few hours and it all leaked out. Instead of the normal thin discharge this time it was super creamy yellow colored and lots of it. Totally gross and I'm thinking of putting another in because it feels like it all came out and no way it could have been absorbed. I could see comparing it to snot, at times it is definitely like that. 

Sheri, your discharge sounds like it's totally from the progesterone, that is exactly what mine was like tonight. Are you putting them in before bed or at least sitting or laying down for an hour or two after insertion? I normally put mine in then go to bed and usually just have a thinnish discharge when I go to the bathroom the first time in the morning. Tonight we had a party to go to and I wanted to take it at the same time I usually do, but apparently that was a bad idea or I should have sat for a few hours instead of standing.

I read somewhere on the web that progesterone is full absorbed after 4 hours, so when it leaks out in the morning I don't worry.


----------



## JaniceT

Hi Bernina, whenever you put in a suppository, try to lay flat for at least 1 hour before standing or sitting up.

Also if you're planning to bring your suppository with you to the party, that's fine.... But it's always OK to delay a few hours and insert it when you're home.

Please also do check with your doctor regarding the yellow colour discharge. I had been told to call in if I were to get a yellow or reddish discharge.


----------



## bernina

Thank you Janice! Next time I'll just wait and put it in before bed like you suggested. Never had a problem with it all leaking out when I did that.

The yellow discharge was from the progesterone. My pill is a creamy yellow color and it's definitely much different than my normal discharge. That's why I was afraid it all leaked out because I saw all the dissolved stuff in my underwear and then more when I wiped.

The things we go through when ttc and newly preggers :)


----------



## JaniceT

Oooh that's interesting. My pills are white..so my doc told me to call in if it turns yellow, which may indicate infection since we're sticking our fingers in there twice a day.

Do you feel exhausted a few hours after inserting? I literally knock out with the increased surge of progesterone.


----------



## bernina

When I first started taking them I didn't notice any symptoms right after taking them, but the next morning I would be dizzy and have to take a nap in the afternoon (we were on a driving vacation so I dozed off in the car after lunch each day and I never am like that). These days I don't feel the dizziness as much but I did have to take a nap again today and just walking around the store I felt like I had climbed several sets of stairs. Not sure if that's the progesterone or early preg symptoms (or both). We did 8 mile hikes a few times last week before I knew I was preg and I handled those with no problem. These days I can barely walk around the mall! 

How are you feeling (besides exhausted after the pills).

Oh my pills are def creamy yellow and I think they have coco butter in them as a carrier so they are sort of oily when they dissolve, definitely much different than reg discharge. It's funny, since I started taking prenatals several years ago my normal discharge had this off smell. Since I've been preg I've had the most neutral and almost fresh smelling discharge. I figured it would change for the worse during pregnancy but so far I'm pleasantly surprised :) It's the little things...


----------



## Alexp

I have been on cyclogest pessaries but unfortunately sufferered a rare reaction. My insides felt like they were dropping out ( tried vaginal and rectal insertion), the throbbing and discomfort made it so I can hardly walk, sit or work. I couldnt insert another up my front it was that swollen. I saw the specialist and he said out of the three meds I was taking this was my least important for me personally. He said I could stop taking them if I wanted too. Then when I looked concerned he said try every other day. I did ask if I could have this as injection or tablet form but its not available. Well I tried for a few days but the reaction was too severe. 
I have decided that I will risk leaving it off and have the other meds only. I hope Im doing the right thing as this baby is a miracle at may age (46 and lost 5). I could cope with the dizziness, nausea, runniness and mood swings but not this severe reaction. I wander if I was allergic to something in it at all.


----------



## JaniceT

Bernina...my nausea and headaches have decreased. The only main symptoms I have are fatigue, insomnia and joint pains. In fact, even when I don't take a nap, I still find myself laying on the couch feeling so worn out. The progesterone suppositories make it so much worst.

I can't wait till 2nd Tri!

AlexP...some of the suppositories have a peanut oil base. Are you allergic to that?

All the best to your LO!


----------



## Alexp

Hi Janice

Im not allergic to peanuts but I was wandering the same if it was part of the ingredient. The specialist is the top one round here for recurrent miscarriage.
To be honest he didnt seem overly bothered because no one has ever had this reaction before . I told him Im not putting it on, I stopped taking them Fri and since the sypmtons are slowly clearing up. Just a gentle throb now.
Im not mardy at all but this was definately unbearable. 

I still feel very nauseus which is a good sign, with the babies I lost I had flu like symptons at 3pm onwards. I am continually nauseus all day and evening. I can tolerate this and the other symptons. I will ask my own Dr tomorrow but doubt they will look into it. You would think they would note it doen for others that suffer recurrent miscarriages:growlmad:

I have just relaised Im allergic to quite a few things Olive oil being one of them. ?


----------

